
D-Tale open-sourced: a light-weight web-client for visualizing data-structures - cbeeson
https://www.man.com/hn-atech-sep19
======
dnadler
I'm certainly biased here, but I use this almost daily and don't know of a
competing tool that solves the visual data exploration problem as well as this
does. Jupyter certainly has some similar functionality, but it's not as
focused.

